# Defective Nissan Navigation System (7-inch VGA touch-screen monitor) 2013 Murano



## mdjhawk (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyone else having issues with their Nissan Navigation system in a Murano?

Navigation system reboots constantly, text overwrites itself, Bluetooth calls are interrupted, and backup camera works intermittently. The car is two years old (out of warranty by miles, but not by time) and the issue with the navigation system substantially impacts the usability of the vehicle.

I've been to the dealer three times for this issue, and they first tried to upgrade the software--the system 'wouldn't take the upgrade', so the dealer replaced the control unit, which has not fixed the problem. The next fix is to replace the entire navigation unit which costs $6903. USD. Nissan corporate is willing to pay $2000. toward the repair.


----------



## bwest (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello.. I just saw this message. I have a Nissan Altima with a 7" touch screen navigation system. I bought it brand new in 2015 and have had problems since I got it. Mine started at around 7000 miles. Back-up camera goes black and won't work. Touch screen functions don't work property, GPS won't navigate or calculate properly.. My car has been into the dealership 9, yes 9 times to fix it and it still isn't repaired. They have replaced my entire NAVI/radio system 2 different times and it still isn't fixed. I am constantly in the dealership with photos, videos etc. I have requested a buy-back as this has been going on for over a year now. Nissan says they haven't made an acceptable amount of repair attempts yet. They have even flown in a technician from corporate Nissan twice and they cannot figure out what is wrong with my car. I have had 3 other Nissan owners in my hometown contact me saying they are having the same issues. This is obviously a bigger issue than just us. Nissan can't fix the issue and won't buy back the cars. We are officially going into arbitration over this and filed a complaint with the BBB. I would suggest doing the same. A new navigation system will not fix the issue. I am on # 3 and still having the same problems.


----------

